# dhcpcd, wireless, BCM4322, wpa_supplicant [solved]

## RayDude

I have this strange problem that is driving me up the wall. Every once in a while my wireless network won't come up. It connects but DHCP requests and receives the most ludicrous IP address imaginable. 176.whatever. And it won't give up that ip address. This is with a Cisco Linksys WRT610N. I can't and won't update the firmware because the latest version of the firmware disconnects once a day on average and you have to reset the router. I'm running version 2.00.00 B05 which is rock steady except the BCM won't connect to the 5.4 GHz antenna, it will only connect to the 2.4 GHz Antenna. 

This is the versions:

```
bmckee ~ # equery list wpa_supplicant

 * Searching for wpa_supplicant ...

[IP-] [  ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r5:0

bmckee ~ # equery list dhcpcd

 * Searching for dhcpcd ...

[IP-] [  ] net-misc/dhcpcd-5.5.4:0

bmckee ~ # equery list broadcom-sta

 * Searching for broadcom-sta ...

[IP-] [  ] net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.112-r2:0

```

Some times it works fine. Other times it simply will not get a lease on my subnet.

I tried dhclient and the log in /var/log/messages implied that it could not get a DHCP server to reply.

I had to force an IP address on the interface, add a route and overwrite /etc/resolve.conf to get it to work for the moment.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks,

Raydude

Update: March 26, 2012

It turns out the firmware in my WRT610N needed upgraded. The new firmware completes DHCP successfully.

----------

## PaddyMac

Are you using NetworkManager or wireless tools (or something else) to handle your networking?

----------

## RayDude

wpa_supplicant and wpa_gui.

It has problems connecting, to the point that there's only one config on the router that works. I have to use the 2.4GHz channel configured at 20 MHz N type only with wpa-tkip or wpa2-aes with wpa_supplicant configured for wpa2 AES. Then and only then does it connect. But DHCP does not work.

I spent the better part of an hour trying to get something else to work and ended up back here again.

Thanks for the reply.

----------

## Gusar

Try the b43 driver instead. Instructions for getting firmware are here, make sure you get the correct version depending on your kernel. But note that this driver does not support 5GHz operation with your card. Should work in 2.4GHz though.

----------

## RayDude

b43 is up and running (at work, I'll test home later). One note: emerge b43-firware does not get me the firmware I needed for my card, I had to follow the directions from the b43 module output in dmesg. 

```

b43-phy1 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.
```

Also, the mac80211 stack must be enabled in networking for the device driver, network, wireless b43 driver to be visible.

Thanks much for your help.

----------

## RayDude

This is not actually solved. The b43 driver is connecting in B mode, not N mode and my total bandwidth is not high enough to support HD. Is there a way to get N mode to work?

----------

